# Rear Storage Box



## Jay (Apr 24, 2005)

Rack is 92"x11" - 2x2"angle iron w/ exp metalmesh bottom and back.
Tool Boxes are Delta Hopper Tool boxes 32"x13"x11" - 2 ea.
Rack is welded to 1-1/4" square tubing 20" long - reciever draw bars.
Welded two 9" 1-1/4" recievers to frame I-beams (pulled bottom skin down to check for anything that would burn before welding)...any wiring found, just pull away from weld area.

Total weight of rack, boxes, and stuff (Box1-sewer/water hoses, accessories, box2-chocks, levelers,wheel covers) 150 lbs.

In case you noticed, the spare tire carrier is in it's original position (cut 7"x4" access hole in mesh), but has enough room to open lids. Should have made rack 92-1/2" long.


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

Very nice job on that. I have been thinking about adding a box as well in the back and you just made it very easy on me. Don't forget to watch the weight that you put in the boxes. Thanks again and very nice work.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks real nice and functional, you did a great job. Kirk


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Now THAT is a nice mod. Any chance of some undercarriage pictures? I can't do the welding myself but if I can give my welder a picture, it would really help. I wonder if a bike carrier could be integrated somehow (maybe that's just too much).

Looking at my TT the other night, I calculated that with the balance point where it is, every 10 pounds on the back bumper is equivalent to about 6 pounds off at the hitch end. That was conservative - the actual calculation was more like 4.4lbs off the hitch but for a cushion I added a couple. I'd like to do some measurements to really get a better idea. The boxes at the back can also be balanced by how you pack the camper too.

BBB


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey BBB

That is way too much math.........

This newbie says pack like you are stealing the thing and head to the beach!

P.S.

Nice Mod Jay


----------



## Jay (Apr 24, 2005)

Here is the undercarriage mounting. I welded two 9" 1-1/4 receivers to the two main I-Beams. I just slide in the rack (w/ tool boxes mounted) and pin with 5/8" bolts. It does not even touch the rear bumper.


----------

